# Help - tummy problems



## scaredycat (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi, need some advice please. I have been type 2 for about 3-4 months now I think and am on 850mg of metformin x 2 a day. My problem is acute diarhearia, it is getting so bad now I am nearly afraid to go out, and after a few very embarresing occasions am resurting to carry spare panties with me all the time.   Could this be due to the medication? due I need to see gp?.  Silly question I know and I apoligise for asking


----------



## malturn (Aug 6, 2016)

Try and get your GP to put you on the slow release version of Metformin. I had similar problems when I first started on Metformin.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 6, 2016)

Yes it could I also used to at one point carry a change of clothes with me! I too recommend trying the slow release!


----------



## Alba37 (Aug 6, 2016)

It can take time to settle, but like the others have said the Slow Release is better tolerated in general.  Sorry you are having those horrible side effects and hope things improve soon. No question is ever a silly question, don't ever feel that.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 6, 2016)

It's also worth mentioning that gut side effects with metformin are often lessened by taking tablets with food and by reducing carbohydrate content of your diet. Also worth asking about slow release metformin.


----------



## weecee (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi Scaredycat. I am only on 1 Metformin daily but still get your issues. Have to get up early for my body to do it's processing before I go to work or leave the house, otherwise need to know where loos are on my travels for short notice occasions . Have also had embarrassments. Not good.  As has been mentioned,  smaller food portions have helped and knowing trigger foods, if any (or everything) also makes it easier to deal with. Trial and error I have found. Good luck


----------



## chili (Aug 6, 2016)

type 2 here and have suffered from the same, i am now according to my doctor on the cheapest brand of metformin "SUKKARTO" slow release and my problems have gone


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2016)

I had the same problem when on metformin. Hopefully your doctor can give you something different. Try Imodium until you can see him to see if that helps. Do you take your metformin with or just after food? That might help ease things for you too.


----------



## bilbie (Aug 7, 2016)

as Copepod said above with the reduced carbs and I would also start back at 500g a day of extended release and build up as the symptoms resolve. also a probiotic helped me get the gut bugs right. I would seriously think about a low carb diet
https://www.verywell.com/low-carb-diets-4014695 

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Copepod (Aug 7, 2016)

bilbie said:


> as Copepod said above with the reduced carbs and I would also start back at 500g a day of extended release and build up as the symptoms resolve. also a probiotic helped me get the gut bugs right. I would seriously think about a low carb diet
> https://www.verywell.com/low-carb-diets-4014695
> 
> what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 2 days, then it stops
> https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


You should take advice from whoever is prescribing your metformin about dosage (500mg / 850mg etc) and type (eg regular or slow release). The advantages of slow release tablets are destroyed if you cut tablets to reduce dose. Adjusting your own carbohydrate intake is different. 
I'm pretty sure that Bilbie doesn't mean 500g meformin - tablets are usually in mg - 500g is half a kilogram, which is a lot of carbohydrate per day, let alone for a tablet!


----------

